# Canadian recession fears recede



## pwrshift (Feb 11, 2008)

http://money.canoe.ca/News/Economy/2008/01/23/4789761-cp.html

Forecasts seem to indicate Canada won't have as tough a time with recession as USA might.

Brian


----------

